# Clutch replacement kubota b6100d



## Kat Dalton (Mar 24, 2018)

We are replacing the clutch release bearing on our kubota b6100d. The clutch seems fine but makes a grinding noise sometimes when the clutch is released. Since the tractor is almost as old as I am, we decided to replace the clutch also while we have the tractor split. We are having a hard time getting info on how to remove/replace the clutch release bearing. Some say remove the fork, but don't provide any info on how to do that. Also, our manual refers to a pilot bearing. Our clutch kit came with a small bushing I am assuming is said pilot bearing. We can not find any info on how to replace this bearing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I looked at youtube and there are a lot of videos for various models of Kubota clutch and throw out bearing r&r, but not your model Kubota specifically. But you might be able to watch something that might be similar enough to give you ideas.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

one way to remove the input shaft bushing was to pack the bushing inside with grease and with a drift the same diameter as the ID of the bushing, place drift into the bushing and hit the drift with







some force, the hydraulic action was supposed to force the bush out, never did try that, had the internal puller to do the job.

you could break a hacksaw blade and take your time and cut through one side of the bush and this then would release the pressure of the bush in its receptacle to enable you use a small screw driver to bend the bush inwards to remove it, I doubt if the blade would do any damage to the housing if you are careful while cutting.

Are you replacing the pressure plate as well as the clutch plate ?.

most throw out bearings are usually spring clipped to the fork and you will have to remove the fork from the pivot and take the fork off of the throw out bearing slide to change the bearing on the fork. 

the drawing has come out in the wrong place, this is a part sheet for my B2400 and I am not saying this will be the same as your tractor but to give you an idea of what is involved.
090 is a external circlip that will have to be removed to draw out the clutch rod
030 is the fork
010 is the bearing
020 is the bearing carrier/slide
040 is the spring clip/ there are many different types of spring clip
050 is the clutch actuating rod 

hope this helps


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Would this be your style of clutch setup, this is a B6100 Kubota.
same deal, you will have to remove the clutch actuating rod to remove the bearing carrier and slide from the fork, take note that there is a grease nipple on the slide, be sure to orientate this correctly when reassembling it all.


----------



## Kat Dalton (Mar 24, 2018)

Thank you so much for the info! We tried to take the rod off but had some difficulty. Not knowing whether it was actually supposed to come off and not being able to locate any info on it we were afraid to get too pushy with it. Now we know it's probably just stuck due to age and we will get more aggressive.

On the pilot bushing I'm wondering if you remove the flywheel does it upset the timing?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

"Our clutch kit came with a small bushing I am assuming is said pilot bearing. We can not find any info on how to replace this bearing."

The pilot bearing is a small bushing located in the flywheel end of the crankshaft. Removal usually requires removing the flywheel to access the bushing with a puller.

If your repair manual is a genuine Kubota manual, the removal and replacement procedure will be found in the engine section under the crankshaft assembly.

Most times that pilot bearing/bushing is not replaced unless it shows wear. 

If you do need to replace the pilot bushing, a pilot bearing removal tool is the easiest method. Most auto parts stores have the tool in stock. Some will loan the tool to customers. It may be necessary to use penetrating oil to loosen any rust that may be binding the bushing in the end of the crankshaft. 

An alternate removal method is to find a bolt that just fits the pilot bearing inside diameter and fill the old bearing with grease and lightly tap the bolt into the hole. Messy, takes reapplying grease a number of times and repeated attempts at tapping the bolt into the hole to develop enough hydraulic pressure to force the old bearing out. 

You do need to exercise care with removal as Kubota has a seal co-located with the pilot bearing that can be easily damaged.

Kubota has an illustrated parts manual here: https://apps.kubotausa.com/illustrated-parts/

Just follow the prompts.


----------



## Kat Dalton (Mar 24, 2018)

Thank you for all your help. Feeling much better about today's adventure in kubotaland. We will remove the fork and replace release bearing and remove the flywheel to replace pilot bushing. Will keep you posted on progress. Again, thank you!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Kat Dalton said:


> On the pilot bushing I'm wondering if you remove the flywheel does it upset the timing


You can remove the flywheel without any timing problems, the timing is done in the front of the engine behind the timing case.
I am happy that my info will help you.


----------



## Kat Dalton (Mar 24, 2018)

Success!! Release bearing (it was bad) and pilot bushing replaced. The seal you guys mentioned that sits in front of the pilot bushing was chewed up. It has a round inner spring that we could visibly see hanging down before we even touched it. Had to order replacement so looks like we have to wait until next weekend to put her back together. Thanks again for your help.


----------

